# Pigeons in literature



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

I often listen to audio books while driving or tinkering in my shop. I've recently discovered a book called "Terrier" by Tamora Pierce. It's a fantasy piece about a young female police officer in a fantasy land of Tortall. The rookie cop, called a "puppy", is aided by information provided by the pigeons which flock to her. Well, not exactly the pigeons but the human ghosts which attach themselves to pigeons for transport. I found it very interesting that pigeons play a central role in the story.
Tamora Pierce has a long list of fictional books, all in the fantasy vein, but this is the first I've come across so I don't know if all feature pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very neat!


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

That sounds like a very intriguing book. Thanks for sharing the info, coyotejoe-- I'm going to look it up at the library and see if they have it. 

Have you ever read the book Wringer by Jerry Spinelli? I discovered it on my bookshelf the other day and had to re-read it. I believe it's written for teens or younger age-- but I think anyone who likes pigeons would enjoy it. I have to warn you, the story grabs you and it's very emotional, at least it was to me! 

Here's the blurb from the back:

_The pigeon's eye is like a polished shirt button.
The pigeon's eye is orange with a smaller black button in the center. 
It looks up at him.
It does not blink.
It seems as if the bird is about to speak, but it does not.
Only the voices speak:
"Wring it! Wring it! Wring it!"_​
_He cannot.
He cannot wring it, nor can he let go.
He wants to let go, desperately, but his fingers are stone.
And the voices chant
"Wring it! Wring it!"
and the orange eye stares._​
Any other fiction books with pigeons that you guys like?


----------

